
Eye-catching advances in some AI fields are not real - laurex
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/05/eye-catching-advances-some-ai-fields-are-not-real
======
seesawtron
This article is biased as it only cites those couple of fields or problems
where neural nets have not made significant improvements (even that part is
shady as I am not familar with that much).

There have been significant improvements in the architecture of NNs in the
last decade unlike what this article claims. This article doesn't mention
anything about GANs or Autoencoders or VAEs or Flow or recent NLP advancements
which are clearly way way better than what we have seen 5 years ago. Seems
like the authors are living in 2015.

